# Sticky  Crested Geckos - Safe Plant List



## Ellis

After seeing several threads i thought i would post this to help everyone out.

All the follow plants are safe for Crested Geckos 

Abelia (Abelia grandiflora)
African Violet (Saintpaulia ionantha)
Sweet Alyssum (Allyssum species)
Asperagus Fern (Aperagus setaceus plumosis)
Aster (Aster species)
Baby Tears (Helxine soleirolii)
Bird's Nest Fern (Asplenium nidus)
Boston Fern (Nephrolepsis exalta)
Bottle Brush (Callistemom)
Bouganvillea (Bouganvillea)
Bridal Veil (Tripogandra multiflora)
Bromeliads (Aechmea; Bilbergia; Cryptanthus)
Cactus, spineless (Astrophytum)
Camellia (Camellia japonica)
Coleus (Coleus)
Corn Plant (Dracaena Fragrans)
**Creeping Charlie (Pilea nummulariifolia)
**DO NOT CONFUSE ABOVE WITH !!!!Glecoma heteracea!!!!
Croton (Codiaeum species)
Dracaena (Dracaena species)
Emerald Ripple (Peperomia caperata)
Eugenia (Peperomia caperata)
Fuschia (Fuschia)
Geranium (Pelargonium species)
Hen and Chicks Succulent (Echeveria)
Hibiscus (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis)
Hoya (Hoya exotica)
Iceplant (Mesembryanthemum crystallinum)
Impatiens (Impatiens)
Jade Plant (Crassula argentea)
Japanese Aralia (Fatsia japonica)
Jasmine (Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum)
Lavender (Lavandula officinalis)
Marigold (Calendula officinalis)
Monkey Plant (Ruellia makoyana)
Mother of Pearl (Graptopetalum paraguayen)
Natal Plum (Carissa grandiflora)
Painted Nettle (Coleus)
Palms (Areca species)
Pampas Grass (Cortaderia selloana)
Parlor Palm (Chamaedorea elegans)
Peperomia (Peperomia caperata)
Petunia (Petunia)
Phoenix (Phoenix roebelenii)
Piggyback Plant (Tolmiea menziesii)
Pilea (Pilea species)
Pink Polka-Dot Plant (H. ypoestes sang.)
Ponytail Plant (Beaucarnea recurvata)
Prayer Plant (Maranta leuconeura)

Purple Passion: Purple Velvet (Gynura)
Spider Plant (Chlorophytum comosum)
Staghorn Fern (Platycerium bifurcatum)
Swedish Ivy (Plectranthus australis)
Tree Mallow (Lavatera assurgentiflora)
**Umbrella Plant (Eriogonum umbrellum)
**DO NOT CONFUSE ABOVE WITH !!!!Scheffiera actinophylla!!!!
Velvet Plant (Gynura aurantaca)
Wandering Jew (Tradescantia albiflora)
Warneckii (Dracaena deremensis)
Wax Plant (Hoya exotica)
Zebra Plant (Calathea zebrina)
Zinnias (Zinnia species)
~Bromeliads:

*Aechmea fasciata (Urn plants/Silver Vase Bromeliad) – Large

*Billbergia nutans – (queens Tears) partial shade to bright indirect light

*Cryptanthus zonatus (Earth stars) – warm, humid, bright light

*Guzmania lingulata – warm, humid, bright light

*Nidularium – 12-15 inches, low to Med. Light

*Tillandsia – Air plant, warm & humid

*Vrisea splendens (sword bromeliads) Light shade


~Other Plants:

*Acalphya (copperleafs, chenille plants)

*Adiantum (maidenhair ferns) – cool and dry in winter

*Aglaonema (Chinese evergreens) – do well in low lights, highly recommended

*Alocasia (elephant ears) – must be kept moist, humid and warm, will either not do well or overgrow everything

*Asplenium (Bird’s nest fern) – moist soil, up to 3 feet high

*Bamboo - (live or dry) please the the Wikipedia article, way to much intresting info to list! Clippings will produice.

*Beaucarnea recurvata - (Ponytail Palms)

*Calathea zebrine - (Zebra plant) – moist moderate temps, moderate light

*Ceropegia woodii - (Rosary Vine,Hearts entangled, or String of hearts) Water thoroughly, and then allow the soil to completely dry out before watering again.

*Chlorophytum (spider plants) – average humidity, moderate light, should be allowed to get almost dry before watering

*Cissus (kangaroo vines, grape ivys) – no moist soil

*Codiaeum variegatum (often confused for Croton, because of this it is often labeled "croton" as a common name)

*Crassula ovata - (Jade Plant, Friendship tree or Money plant)Clippings will produice.

*Cyrtomium - (Holly ferns)

*Dracaena - (Dragon plants)

*Ficus (rubber trees, ornamental figs) should be washed of when dirty, do wellin spotlight, Use caution with any plant of the ficus family that has a "milky sap" when leafs/stems are broken, it is a skin and eye irratant.

*Maranta - (prayer plant) warm temps, high humidity

*Peperomia - (radiator plant) some in this family are an epiphyte or air plant. Clippings will generaly produice.

*Radermachera sinica - (China Doll)very difficult to root, Growth slowers used by nurserys will grow fast and less bushy.

*Sanseveria - (Snake Plants)aethiopica,caniculata,kirkii pulchra, parva, pinguicula, sinularis, thyrsiflora & trifasciata

*Scindapsus (Pothos) - looks like philodendron, very hardy. Clippings will produice.

*Schefflera arboricola - (Umbrella Plant)

*Spathiphyllum - (peace lilies)

*Tradescantia zebrina - (wandering Jew/ spiderwart) Can cause skin iritation in humans when handeld frequently. Clippings will produice. Called inch plant because it can grow up to an inch a day!

cheers, Ellis


----------



## spikemu

koool  
but spineless yucca plant is safe for them aswell i think


----------



## axvy69

very useful list, possible sticky ?


----------



## Ellis

spikemu said:


> koool
> but spineless yucca plant is safe for them aswell i think


if some one else can back you up on that ill add it to the list!

and maybe potential or sticky yes 

cheers, Ellis


----------



## excession

Great list  would make a nice sticky


----------



## Nodders

great stuff :2thumb:, now do a chameleon list , so far no replies to my thread , either that or no yemen cham owners here


----------



## atum

On livefoods, it says quite a few of the Tillandsia grow spikes when they bloom. Are these not dangerous for the cresties? I was thinking of using these as they seem easier to mantain then other plants. 

Also, an air plant food spray is sold. Is this essential or can they thrive with just daily sprays and staying around 74 - 78f?

Or is it easier to just use real plants and use UV light?

If I was to use real plants, what percentage UV would be best to use?

Thanks for any help in advance :2thumb:


----------



## Ellis

Nodders said:


> great stuff :2thumb:, now do a chameleon list , so far no replies to my thread , either that or no yemen cham owners here


not sure about chameleons but guessing the plants will be similar



atum said:


> On livefoods, it says quite a few of the Tillandsia grow spikes when they bloom. Are these not dangerous for the cresties? I was thinking of using these as they seem easier to mantain then other plants.
> 
> Also, an air plant food spray is sold. Is this essential or can they thrive with just daily sprays and staying around 74 - 78f?
> 
> Or is it easier to just use real plants and use UV light?
> 
> If I was to use real plants, what percentage UV would be best to use?
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance :2thumb:


wasnt aware they grew spikes :S

as for air plants im not too sure but real plants and UV look good as they are pretty and get lit up by the light.

I use 2.0 UV bulb and that does the job 

Ellis


----------



## snowgoose

Nice list but I doubt it will become a sticky  I have written various informative threads regarding different things and none have become stickies. 

Just keep posting to keep it at the top


----------



## atum

Think I'll go for the natural setup. Getting a nice exo terra soon so can get one of the hoods.

Will have to start googling some of these plants and find some nice looking plants :2thumb:

EDIT: Is there any plants on this list that do well in low light (i.e don't need UV)?


----------



## snowgoose

Most of the ferns will be fine in low light conditions.


----------



## excession

On a side note if you are thinking of having live plants in their enclosures we are soon getting a shipment of bits and pieces from the stats, including Pot ledges that stick to the side using magnets. 

They look like this: 



















The nice thing is that you can relocate them with ease 

If yuo want any info on them drop me a PM


----------



## Pono

Great thread! STICKY! 

Ed


----------



## biomass

Phoenix Roebelenii may be non toxic to gecko's but i can certainly say I wouldn't put one in with any reptile as they have seriously sharp spines on them, almost like a long thorn.


----------



## biomass

Forgot to mention, great helpful list all the same :2thumb:


----------



## Ellis

biomass said:


> Forgot to mention, great helpful list all the same :2thumb:





Pono said:


> Great thread! STICKY!
> 
> Ed


cheers guys 

Ellis


----------



## Tehanu

atum said:


> On livefoods, it says quite a few of the Tillandsia grow spikes when they bloom. Are these not dangerous for the cresties? I was thinking of using these as they seem easier to mantain then other plants.


Hiya,

It will mean spikes as in a "flower spike" Tillandsias don't have spikes but the flowers are often referred to as a spike 

They're a great choice to use, virtually no effort


----------



## atum

Saedcantas said:


> Hiya,
> 
> It will mean spikes as in a "flower spike" Tillandsias don't have spikes but the flowers are often referred to as a spike
> 
> They're a great choice to use, virtually no effort


Okay thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Ellis

sticky this please?


----------



## nid_queen

Wow good list very helpful! 

This would make a great sticky!


----------



## Nix

Very useful thread. Thank you - definitely going to help when I get my live setups built I am on silk plants at the moment but the crestie does seem to be happy on them.

Sticky please bods?


----------



## Ellis

Nix said:


> Very useful thread. Thank you - definitely going to help when I get my live setups built I am on silk plants at the moment but the crestie does seem to be happy on them.
> 
> Sticky please bods?


yeh my gecko loves his rubber plant, the leaves are massive and he sleeps on them :flrt:
Ellis


----------



## Ellis

come on mods:notworthy:


----------



## Glaurung

Ellis said:


> come on mods:notworthy:


I share the sentiments above. This is a really useful post for potential Crested Gecko owner who wish to provide their lizards with a more natural and organic enclosure. 

Sticky please :2thumb:


----------



## Ellis

Glaurung said:


> I share the sentiments above. This is a really useful post for potential Crested Gecko owner who wish to provide their lizards with a more natural and organic enclosure.
> 
> Sticky please :2thumb:


thanks! It is very useful :2thumb:

come on moddies


----------



## Lozza.Bella

*I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to say, This is fab, thanks, I now have a completed shopping list! *


----------



## pigglywiggly

just wondering where you got this info from?is it personal experience or have you got a link?

just asking cause as a gardening-type person theres a few on here i wouldnt use.

impatiens as i know they are toxic to cats 
lavender because of the oils, know someone who`s puppy nearly died from it.
dont know wether the same toxicity would apply to lizards though, or wether crix eating them and getting eaten in turn would be an issue?

phoenix palm - razor sharp stalks

saintpaulia dislikes humidity and wet, and doesnt like its leaves spraying, dont think life in an exo would be a long one.

a lot on the list camelia, callistemon, etc are hardy outdoor plants, not sure how long they`d last, think they`d outgrow the viv within a year.


----------



## shakeable

and out of all these plants, witch ones are the easier to maintain?


----------



## pigglywiggly

ficus benjamina ( weeping fig ) is good for climbing, and the creeping ones good for ground cover.
crassula is easy too.

ferns are pretty low mainteneance, and the dracenas, pepperomia, tradescantians.

you need lighting though, a 2% or 5% will do the job.


----------



## shakeable

what about the Epipremnum hanging(Devils Ivy), it is easy to grow in darkish areas and its quite bushy for hiding, twiggy for climbing, and leaves are nice and smooth for easy sticking to them.
is it poisonous tho?? anyone knows?


----------



## Spikebrit

pigglywiggly said:


> just wondering where you got this info from?is it personal experience or have you got a link?
> 
> just asking cause as a gardening-type person theres a few on here i wouldnt use.
> 
> impatiens as i know they are toxic to cats
> lavender because of the oils, know someone who`s puppy nearly died from it.
> dont know wether the same toxicity would apply to lizards though, or wether crix eating them and getting eaten in turn would be an issue?
> 
> phoenix palm - razor sharp stalks
> 
> saintpaulia dislikes humidity and wet, and doesnt like its leaves spraying, dont think life in an exo would be a long one.
> 
> a lot on the list camelia, callistemon, etc are hardy outdoor plants, not sure how long they`d last, think they`d outgrow the viv within a year.


yer i just thought the same thing, there are lots on that list i wouldnt use personally, and many many more i would add. its far easier to lok at the toxic lists stickied above, or in the plant section. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

shakeable said:


> what about the Epipremnum hanging(Devils Ivy), it is easy to grow in darkish areas and its quite bushy for hiding, twiggy for climbing, and leaves are nice and smooth for easy sticking to them.
> is it poisonous tho?? anyone knows?


devils ivy is fine, 
pothos is good too (large leaf climber)
Ficus pumelia (creaping oak/fig is a brillant small leaf climber great for low light conditions. 
trancedious (wondering jew and inch plant are brill these trail but with guidence and climb well)

remeber you need a lighting for plants to grow well in vivs. if there are little to no lights they are unlikly to surrive. you need a bulb that emits light at 600 nm really. 

Jay


----------



## geckocrazy14

Thanks!


----------



## NicolasB

Sorry to bring an old thread back to life, but i was wondering if the same list of plants would be safe for Aussie Water Dragons?

I went by this list and bought 2 of the Codiaeum Veg. (Croton) plants, look awesome, some red leaves etc, but i havent put themin the viv yet as i am unsure about the suitability?

Have checked Ginnerone's list on the forum as well as Melissa Kaplan's list, i see no mention of the Codiaeum on either, was wondering if anyone could verify this for me before I go and put them in the viv...

Thanks!

Oh and good thread OP! Thanks


----------



## spideysare

Hi
I am sure I read on the forums that Orchids can be used..I was goign to use one when cleaning out Fudges house this weekend..But its not on the list and now worry a little!!Has anyone used the Phalaenopsis plantin a Crested Gecko house before?Have you encountered any probs?
Are money plants sutiable at all?

Thanks


----------



## treacle82

anyone know if Monstera deliciosa (swiss cheese plant) are ok to use in a cresties viv? ta


----------



## MessyTom

I've just noticed that Spathiphyllum (peace lillies) are on both the safe and toxic list. Anyone got a definite?


----------



## justairplants

treacle82 said:


> anyone know if Monstera deliciosa (swiss cheese plant) are ok to use in a cresties viv? ta


Well apart from growing too big for a crestie viv, like many plants commonly used in planted vivs it can be classed as toxic....this classification can range from the downright poisonous to something that could be classed as an irritant or causing gastric problems if injested. Pothos (Epipremnum sp) as a good example is classed as poisonous, by the RHS, on the basis it (the sap although they don't qualify this) is a skin and eye irritant but it is widely used in vivariums with no ill effect....The RHS classify Monstera deliciosa as "_*Monstera deliciosa*_ (Swiss cheese plant) - poisonous; skin & eye irritant". I guess, which plants you use depends on the species you are keeping and how likely they are to injest the plants - not good to put a potentially very poisonous plant (if injested) in with a herbivore but perfectly fine with one that isn't and by "very poisonous" it is one that would cause severe health problems - Nicotiana is likewise classified merely as poisonous with no qualification - but although it is almost certainly proved that tobacco is a toxin I'm not sure anyone has dropped dead from eating/smoking or injesting a small quantity...although a large quantity would certainly give you nicotine poisoning....

So, my gut feeling, is that a Cheese Plant would be probably OK, but just too big for most vivs.

Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## justairplants

MessyTom said:


> I've just noticed that Spathiphyllum (peace lillies) are on both the safe and toxic list. Anyone got a definite?


Classified as poisonous on the basis it can be a skin or eye irritant....again another plant that could be perfectly fine in a viv but used with caution depending on the occupant....

Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Does anyone know anything about "Hendra" - is it safe for crestiei


----------



## scs1965

Bookmarked....


----------



## johnhale

Was wondering if anyone can give me advice on vft's with cresties? - 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1016109-my-electric-blue-day-gecko.html


----------



## KitVIII

Sorry to reawaken an old thread but I'm dumb when it comes to plants. 
This list looks excellent and very comprehensive. However I'm still baffled. I was walking round a garden centre with this list up on my phone and all I came away with was an african violet, which has lost all it's flowers since I've had it. 
If somebody could just narrow down this list a bit that would be a great help - maybe into groups of 'easy to find' and 'easy to look after' 

Many thanks


----------



## ChloeLouiseJennett

Can I grow cress or grass in my crested gecko viv?


----------



## ayrshire bob

Would Ceratostigma plumbaginoides be ok to use? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## casuk

Good read


----------



## momothemonkey

what about calico plant - alternanthera ficoidea??


----------

